# @@ اسئل ما تشاء عن ال cnc و برمجتها @@



## ammar-kh (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
انا اقترح ان نتخذ هذا الموضوع ليكون مصبا للاسئلة و الاجوبة حول الموضوع المذكرو cnc 
انا امتلك من بعض المعلوومات و مستعد للاجابة عن اي سؤال اعرف اجابته :31:
طبعا الموضوع مفتوح للجميع الخبراء المتواجدين بالمنتدى "البيت بيتكوا"
لا يترد احد بسؤال اي سؤال كان
او اي صعوبة تواجهك ايا كانت
انتظر الاسئلة:2:
Eng.Ammar.kh


----------



## مستر_بودى (3 أبريل 2010)

اخى الغالى بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمة

لى سؤال كيف يمكننى ظبط المحاور فى برنامج mach3 محاور x y z 

وما هى الاعدادات الصحيحة للبرنامج


----------



## ammar-kh (3 أبريل 2010)

مستر_بودى قال:


> اخى الغالى بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمة
> 
> لى سؤال كيف يمكننى ظبط المحاور فى برنامج mach3 محاور x y z
> 
> وما هى الاعدادات الصحيحة للبرنامج



اهلا بك
انا يا اخي الان اقوم بتعلم الmach3 و لست اتقنه بشكل جيد 
فلا اريد ان اساعدك بمعلومة قد تكون خاطئة:82: 
انا عند ما قلت برمجة cnc كنت اقصد كتابة و توليد برامج g-code فقط 
ننتظر باقي الاعضاء الافاضل ليجيبوك "و يجيبوني " على سؤالك القيم
و اعذرني مرة اخرى


----------



## ammar-kh (3 أبريل 2010)

عندي سؤال
ما الفرق بين 
mastercam 
و
artcam
هل البرنامج الثاني فني
اي لنحت الامور الفنية
؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ammar-kh (3 أبريل 2010)

ممممم
حملت كاتب عن الارت كام
يبدو انه فني بحت
للحفر على الخشب او شيء يشبهه


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (14 أبريل 2010)

ammar-kh قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> انا اقترح ان نتخذ هذا الموضوع ليكون مصبا للاسئلة و الاجوبة حول الموضوع المذكرو cnc
> انا امتلك من بعض المعلوومات و مستعد للاجابة عن اي سؤال اعرف اجابته :31:
> طبعا الموضوع مفتوح للجميع الخبراء المتواجدين بالمنتدى "البيت بيتكوا"
> ...


اخى العزيز كان لى استفسار عندىماكينةروترcnc وفى بعض الحالات تقوم بفقد أحداثياتها بمعنى انها تقوم بتغيرمكان العمل ألى مكان تانى اخر
منفضلك اريد الافادة وشكراً


----------



## ammar-kh (15 أبريل 2010)

خي لم توضح سؤالكهل تقصد في حال انقطاع التيار الكهربائي
ام انه خطا عرضي و انت تشغل الماكينة
ام ماذا 
انتظر التوضيح اكثر


----------



## abo_slaim (15 أبريل 2010)

مستر بودي اليك الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103831-2.html#post1602963


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (16 أبريل 2010)

الاخ العزيز ammar-khاود ان اوضح معنى كلامى وهو ان الروتر يقوم بفقد احداثيات(xyz)اثناء العمل مع العلم ان الروتر يقوم بعملية الفقد على فترات متقاطعه وليس دائما


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



drsh_alhoseny قال:


> الاخ العزيز ammar-khاود ان اوضح معنى كلامى وهو ان الروتر يقوم بفقد احداثيات(xyz)اثناء العمل مع العلم ان الروتر يقوم بعملية الفقد على فترات متقاطعه وليس دائما


اخي الغالي المشكلة انك انت بعد ما حددت مكان (xyz) لم تصفر العدادت و اكتشفت هذا الموضوع بعد تشغيلك للماكينة فأعتقدت ان العطل بالماكينة تشغيل ماكينة الحفر المبرمجة يحتاج الى تركبز عالي بتنفيذ الخطوات في المرات القادمة انتبه الى عملية التصفير و من بعدها تسجيل الإحداثيات الجديدة بالضغط على الزر المخصص بالكف عندك
تحياتي لك


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



ammar-kh قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> انا اقترح ان نتخذ هذا الموضوع ليكون مصبا للاسئلة و الاجوبة حول الموضوع المذكرو cnc
> انا امتلك من بعض المعلوومات و مستعد للاجابة عن اي سؤال اعرف اجابته :31:
> طبعا الموضوع مفتوح للجميع الخبراء المتواجدين بالمنتدى "البيت بيتكوا"
> ...


تحياتي لك اخي عمار انا تأخرت بالرد عليك بسبب المشاغل و انا معك اي استفسار اعرف جوابه مئة بالمئة سأجيب علييه 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## ammar-kh (16 أبريل 2010)

اهلا استاذ ابو بحر
يشرفني كثيرا مشاركتك في الموضوع
انت من يتابع مشاركاتك يعرف انك لا تقصر مع اي سائل ابدا


----------

